# Took the wife fishing.



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Today we got some better weather with the wind laying down just a bit so we decided to hit the Lagoon.  Bad thing is the wife out fished me!!!  LMAO!!!  Must be the guide right????


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice feesh!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, I'd say she whooped ya pretty good. ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> wow, I'd say she whooped ya pretty good.  ;D


It's just a plan so I can buy more fishing tackle!!! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > wow, I'd say she whooped ya pretty good.  ;D
> 
> 
> It's just a plan so I can buy more fishing tackle!!!  ;D


yeah, I've used the technique myself for the same reason, ya just gotta be careful, if they have too much fun then they may want to go all the time or worse yet, start telling you how to fish. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats exactly what happened to me  anybody notice how many pics include cami in my reports as of lately ? :-? :-/ if they have too much fun they want it every weekend [smiley=frustrate2.gif] and dont dare try and tell them no otherwise they'll make life a little rough for ya :-[   ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, I've already got "you didn't invite me to go fishing" several times so I thought it was time to take her.  ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to put her on the fish Maurice!


----------

